
City Hall Might Throw Out Sale of San Francisco's Street - justboxing
https://sf.curbed.com/2017/9/6/16263614/presidio-terrace-sale-board-supervisors/?utm_source=shiva.io
======
justboxing
This story is the latest on the following story from last month : SF residents
get a shock: Someone bought their street =>
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14948392](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14948392)

